# The official Steve Meade goes deaf pool.



## lust4sound

Taking bets on how long it takes before "Steve Meade" is declared "Legally Deaf"

$10 buys you in.

I'm not hating on the guy, just think it an interesting bet. The guy is sure to go deaf, just a question of when. Ten bucks says 6 months.

Any takers?


----------



## guitarsail

Seriously? As long as he's been doing it...why magically at 6mo?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

He mentioned one time that he tops out his system AT LEAST once a day. That's 150+ deebeez of violent bass air! I feel like I've done damage if I listen to someones system that barely breaks 140


----------



## Megalomaniac

He said his hearing is fine and that low bass does not effect hearing :/


----------



## Ed Lester

its not bad, I top my system out at least once a day at 153 dB and I have been exposed to 150 and 160 + for 13 years and my hearing is excellent.


----------



## James Bang

If he goes deaf after installing his new subs then that wouuld a very great marketing technique, one he should consider.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Ed Lester said:


> its not bad, I top my system out at least once a day at 153 dB and I have been exposed to 150 and 160 + for 13 years and my hearing is excellent.


 I wonder how it will be when you turn 40?:blush:


----------



## Ed Lester

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I wonder how it will be when you turn 40?:blush:



WHAT! 

what did you say? lol


----------



## lust4sound

James Bang said:


> If he goes deaf after installing his new subs then that wouuld a very great marketing technique, one he should consider.


Thats what I was referring to LOL!!

The guys insane!

Whether or not the dude thinks his hearing is fine is irrelevant, he keeps that **** up, he will lose it, cut and dry.

I played in bands for years, was exposed to what I suspect to be DB's in the 130's to 140's, maybe much higher what with cymbals crashing right next to my ears.. All this for 2 hour sessions, twice, often three times a week when rehearsing. Not to mention live gigs and all the concerts I've been to.

I still don't think that comes close to what this nut is doing to himself, and I'm half deaf!! I have a constant ringing in my ears, which is the death of my hearing. People always sound like they are mumbling to me, I'm always like "WHAT? WHAT YOU SAY?"

I'm very sensitive to tweeters, thats why I prefer a sound that has very fast, tight impacting low to mid end, with very soft smooth mids and highs. MB Quarts kill me!!

$10 bucks say 6 months with the new 18's, legally deaf.. We'll get a mutual 3rd party to hold the funds in Escrow Via Paypal.. 

I'm in, any takers?


----------



## chad

Steve Meade......................


Wow.........


----------



## chad

DIYMA automatic dupe feature


----------



## Ed Lester

The human ear is not as sensitive to low frequencies as it is to mid and high frequencies.
So exposure to 150 dB at 50 hz is much safer than exposure to 130 dB at 5000 hz.


----------



## lust4sound

Ed Lester said:


> The human ear is not as sensitive to low frequencies as it is to mid and high frequencies.
> So exposure to 150 dB at 50 hz is much safer than exposure to 130 dB at 5000 hz.


Hence the cells in my ears singing the Swan Song of death..

But what about the massive sound pressure this guy is generating, isn't that enough to screw things up a bit?

Forget all that, you in on the pool? LOL!!


----------



## lust4sound

chad said:


> DIYMA automatic dupe feature


Chad, what's with the Avatar? Looks like Franklin on the day he flew his kite. Good stuff.


----------



## Luke352

Never saw the fascination with the guys work really!

Sure he can do big, but by no means is his work good! 

For the dollar value of the systems he's building and being a pro/semi pro installer I'd put his fabrication skills at ok.

But he is correct low freq's are not as harmful as higher freq's or fullrange sounds. 

Example 140db @ 50 hz doesn't hurt it just gives a pressurised feeling in your ears maybe, much the same at 150db. Now go sit next to a military jet in full afterburner (with no hearing protection), about 140db supposedly, but I can guarantee you'll be in a lot of pain (and probably suffer short term to permament damage depending on exposure time) even though it's still only 140db.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Being a percussionist all through jr and high school I've been exposed to constant abuse from the marching snares. I played in the pit during football season because of a foot related issue that kept me from marching so I played the crash cymbols in the stands and sat right in front of the snares. Each year the snares bothered me less and less. Combine that with logging a lot of hours on a rear engine snapper with the 11hp (loud as ****) my hearing is nothing like it should be for only being 26. PROTECT YOUR EARS PEOPLE!


----------



## Jhemi80

Don't hate the Player, hate the game. Maybe you should make this a private password protected thread, "For Haters only." Then you can swing the jealous stick at the Steve Meade pinata all you want.

Wishing misfortune on others is unethical and shallow. Threads like this one are a waste of this websites bandwidth and should be deleted.

Ok I'm done, plz continue with your **** talking, it obviously makes you feel better about yourself(selves).


----------



## bigabe

I don't understand all the Steve Meade hating around here. The guy embodies DIY... all of the work he does, and he's done a LOT, is done by him and one or two of his buddies at his house.

And sure, he's not an SQ guy, he likes a heavy bottom end. So what?? To each his own.

Like I always say, DIYMA gets all cunty and annoying any time somebody is doing something that is 100% SQ focused... that's pretty stupid if you ask me. SPL and flashy show system builders have lots to offer in terms of fabrication, product application, and enclosure design information, I really don't see how anybody could ignore their value in a community like this one, and I cannot believe that people are **** talking the way they are.


----------



## lust4sound

Jhemi80 said:


> Don't hate the Player, hate the game. Maybe you should make this a private password protected thread, "For Haters only." Then you can swing the jealous stick at the Steve Meade pinata all you want.
> 
> Wishing misfortune on others is unethical and shallow. Threads like this one are a waste of this websites bandwidth and should be deleted.
> 
> Ok I'm done, plz continue with your **** talking, it obviously makes you feel better about yourself(selves).


Idiot, did you read the part where I clearly state the fact that I am not hating on the guy? I quote: "I'm not hating on the guy" HUH, NO, YES, MAYBE? 

Obviously NOT. And I'm not wishing bad on him, just betting on when it will happen. There is a difference. 


Now place your bet or shut up and get out, you and the other Nitwit..


----------



## clbolt

lust4sound said:


> Chad, what's with the Avatar? Looks like Franklin on the day he flew his kite. Good stuff.


That would be the creator of the "Wall of Sound", Phil Spector. In court. Facing a murder charge. Looking like that.

Man, you just can't make this crap up. The dude's just plain nuts.

BTW, on the hearing loss thing... I've abused my hearing many times without intending to. There was the time a car battery blew up right next to my right ear. I was just fortunate that I turned my head when I did. Then there was the 68 GMC pickup that I bought, and one of the header mufflers blew off on the drive home. Open exhaust coming out of a header right under the cab for 30 miles. Then there was all the shooting I did with my dad when I was a kid, all with no hearing protection. I could go on and on.

Sooo... Even without car stereos, my ears would ring some. I don't notice it much of the time, but it's there. I sleep with the TV on and the volume turned down to a whisper to have the background noise. I never go to an indoors concert without a pair of baffled earplugs. I never shoot without a really good set of earmuffs, and I almost never listen to headphones anymore. As far as my car audio listening, it's done in moderation. I'm building my system based on headroom I'll probably never use.


----------



## bball09124

I'll take the OP up on that bet that he will still have his hearing for the next 6 months. I'll also bet him $100 that Meade will still have his hearing in 2 years.

I don't know why this myth about people losing their hearing from bass is so common. I have listened to a system @ 155 dbs for 30 seconds and I felt fine. I had a firecracker explode a foot away from my head, lost my hearing completely for 10 seconds, had ringing for the following 5 minutes and a headache the next day. I later detonated the same type of firecracker 1 foot away from my SPL mic and it did a 150.3. Just goes to show you how much the frequency matters.


----------



## lust4sound

bball09124 said:


> I'll take the OP up on that bet that he will still have his hearing for the next 6 months. I'll also bet him $100 that Meade will still have his hearing in 2 years.
> 
> I don't know why this myth about people losing their hearing from bass is so common. I have listened to a system @ 155 dbs for 30 seconds and I felt fine. I had a firecracker explode a foot away from my head, lost my hearing completely for 10 seconds, had ringing for the following 5 minutes and a headache the next day. I later detonated the same type of firecracker 1 foot away from my SPL mic and it did a 150.3. Just goes to show you how much the frequency matters.


It seems like the dude is constantly exposing himself to bursts of ludicrous DB's. Constant exposure to any DB's over a certain level will cause hearing loss. Might not make you deaf, but you will lose some of your hearing.

Arguably, what he's doing can cause permanent hearing loss. What I do know for sure, prolonged exposure to any noise in that DB range is not safe on the ears, regardless of frequency. If a firecracker going off in ones ear was enough to make one deaf, I guess 50% of the population would be a bunch of mutes. We have all been exposed to ludicrous levels of noise at one point or another, happens in our day to day lives. 
Thats not the point.

Yes, higher frequencies may cause more damage than lower ones, but are there any Ear specialists in here that can prove, disprove any of these points?

You do realize that this whole post is a joke right? I'm not actually hoping the guy goes deaf, don't actually believe he will. I posted this as a tongue in cheek way of saying, "If you're gonna do the SPL thing, put some earplugs in" use ear protection regardless of what you do. 

I would never accept money if the guy in fact went deaf, or lost part of his hearing. In fact, I would think it a terrible thing. 

My ears are ringing as we speak.. Normal conversations sound like Mumble to me, and I never did what he does. 

Just saying "protect what you got" you can't get replacement parts at the local Hospital..


----------



## chad

bball09124 said:


> I don't know why this *myth* about people losing their hearing from bass is so common. I have listened to a system @ 155 dbs for 30 seconds and I felt fine. I had a firecracker explode a foot away from my head, lost my hearing completely for 10 seconds, had ringing for the following 5 minutes and a headache the next day. I later detonated the same type of firecracker 1 foot away from my SPL mic and it did a 150.3. Just goes to show you how much the frequency matters.



You need to study up a bit more on how the ear works. Yes, the cilia in that critical range are more fragile and damage can result in that range very easily beginning with tinnitus. The big issue though with low freq SPL is damage to the bones that transfer the vibrational energy from the tympanic Membrane to the cochlea. The tympanic membrane can also develop scar tissue from over "excursion" and begin to callous, this will cause a loss of high end before tinnitus ever sets in.


So I hate to break it to you, it's not a myth.

Chad


----------



## chad

lust4sound said:


> Just saying "protect what you got" you can't get replacement parts at the local Hospital..


You can drop 250 on damn good hearing protection now, custom fit, invisible, and comfortable. Or you can drop 15K on hearing aids later. It's an easy call IMHO.


----------



## lust4sound

chad said:


> You can drop 250 on damn good hearing protection now, custom fit, invisible, and comfortable. Or you can drop 15K on hearing aids later. It's an easy call IMHO.


Chad, Einstein that you are, I can't help thinking that you resemble that Avatar in true life!! LOL!! 

You're a good character, I dig your style..

Enjoy your holidays Brutha..


----------



## SQCherokee

one of my professors in college told me that he read a report on hearing loss and the article said that some jungle birds squak so loudly that they damage their own hearing....however they heal them selves. So researchers are looking into figuring out how to do this for people.

One other thing to remember is the movement ration of your osiclese (SP?) if your at 1:1 you are much less likley to experience damage.


----------



## lust4sound

SQCherokee said:


> one of my professors in college told me that he read a report on hearing loss and the article said that some jungle birds squak so loudly that they damage their own hearing....however they heal them selves. So researchers are looking into figuring out how to do this for people.
> 
> One other thing to remember is the movement ration of your osiclese (SP?) if your at 1:1 you are much less likley to experience damage.


I don't think that applies to the interior of an SPL vehicle, where you are confined within it's tiny space, engulfed by the massive force of Omni directional sub frequency sound pressure. 

If what I understand is correct, in a car, with subs below a certain frequency (80HZ and down?) you are within the sound wave, it is not aimed or pointed or guided the way mids and highs are.. I think of it in terms of a pressure cooker.. Am I off in this?

CHAD?? What say you?


----------



## W8 a minute

I'm not sure why everyone hates on the guy. For a simple, untrained hobbyist he does good work. I mean at least all his installs look finished. Some people's trunks look like yard sales. I can think of a dozen "professional" places in my area that do a lot worse.


----------



## lust4sound

W8 a minute said:


> I'm not sure why everyone hates on the guy. For a simple, untrained hobbyist he does good work. I mean at least all his installs look finished. Some people's trunks look like yard sales. I can think of a dozen "professional" places in my area that do a lot worse.


No one is hating, read the thread again. Well, maybe one is hating, can't win em all..

He's not a bad installer, and I have seen shops making money with worse installs, but I think some of the points being raised about SPL is that it is easier to accomplish than good SQ. 

Now show me a guy that pegs meters with a single driver, seriously designed box, budget oriented, that's something to talk about. Talk to me about a correctly built 8th order reflex quasi whatever it's called box, one with a single 15" doing damage to another system with 4 15's..

If I had the money to buy 4 top notch 18's, top notch amps, all the gear and goodies, I could peg meters too. It's not that big a deal.. Anyone that can calculate and build a box, do a basic tune and install can do that stuff.

I had 2 Solobarics doing ridiculous things in a 9 CF ported box with 1 MMats amp backing them. AND the same setup was able to be tuned to play music quite nicely.. Childs play..

I see kids from the Ghetto that are clueless as to what impedances are, they installed their own systems and have Ghetto bass blasting 3 miles down the road. So what?

I was and continue to be a Basshead, but SQ has been introduced to me. Now I want both.. Not an easy task to get a fine balance between a sub section that will force bowel movements, then be turned back to match a good imaging front stage.. This in a small footprint..


----------



## SSaudio

Luke352 said:


> Never saw the fascination with the guys work really!
> 
> Sure he can do big, but by no means is his work good!
> 
> For the dollar value of the systems he's building and being a pro/semi pro installer I'd put his fabrication skills at ok.


Now this is just pure hatred right here. Steve's work has inspired thousands of people, and have generated millions of youtube views, given him a invite to RF "top gun" training, of which he's the only amature ever invited to RF top gun, has a woofer named after him, the list goes on. 

Obviously this is your opinion, just stating that the guy has accomplished alot for the world of car audio.


----------



## chad

And ask him, he'll tell you all about it.


----------



## lust4sound

SSaudio said:


> Now this is just pure hatred right here. Steve's work has inspired thousands of people, and have generated millions of youtube views, given him a invite to RF "top gun" training, of which he's the only amature ever invited to RF top gun, has a woofer named after him, the list goes on.
> 
> Obviously this is your opinion, just stating that the guy has accomplished alot for the world of car audio.


Yeah, and if he doesn't start protecting his ears, he'll eventually lose use of them..

God bless him, if his efforts are being rewarded, so be it. Like I said before, no one hating on him, well, maybe the one poster, can't win em all.

Have you read the comments on Utube from viewers of his videos?? Most of these people can't even type in English, some sort of New Fangled Ghetto Speak going on there. Just an indication of who is admiring him..

To each his own, I respect what he's doing.. Hell, it's getting him somewhere in life..

Chad, you f*cking kill me dude!!


----------



## bigabe

lust4sound said:


> Now show me a guy that pegs meters with a single driver, seriously designed box, budget oriented, that's something to talk about. Talk to me about a correctly built 8th order reflex quasi whatever it's called box, one with a single 15" doing damage to another system with 4 15's..


That was how Meade got started.... I wish he had pics and buildlogs on his old Civic when he was competing for DD. That thing did AMAZING things with just a single 15".

I also saw a first gen Alpine Type-R 10" (just one) in a box built by Meade hit 147.something in the trunk of a Saturn Coupe back in 2000....

I don't care who you are, that's impressive.


----------



## ssmith100

You guys have to be kidding me. Saying he doesn't do "good work" and has "ok" fab skills, well........that's just ignorant. 

I know of a lot of guys on here who "showcase" there work and it doesn't hold a candle to what this guy has done. Just because the guy is into more SPL than SQ doesn't mean he does bad work. Some of the fab work in his old Honda and in the Cady are way superior to "most" of the work I see in the DIY forum. For someone that's been in this industry for over twenty years it still amazes me what some people think.

Shane


----------



## bigabe

BTW - Steve Meade and Ascendant Audio are releasing a subwoofer in February...

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/index.php?showtopic=31127&st=220&p=464138&#entry464138

That thing is gonna be a monster.


----------



## meade916

to those that support a brotha on the come-up....thanks!!

to those that THINK they know.....you dont. My hearing is as good as it ever has been. Now the last 2 indoor concerts i have gone too (Motley Crue and recently Down/Metallica) tore me a new ear-hole......so yes, higher frequincies do FAR more damage then the subwoofers in my truck do (at 20db higher). Ive had nothing smaller then 15's since i was 15 and now im 37 - so what makes you think the next 6 months is going to change anything other then maybe my system will be louder?

also thanks for pointing out that my skills are barely average....i already know this, thats why i dont work at a shop, i am in the commercial roofing business . BTW: have you seen any of my work? My personal vehicles dont usually get the same love that the ones i do for others will.....

i could multi-quote every single person here because i have an answer for everyone, including the guy above who mentioned my civic and had all the facts 100% wrong, but i just dont have time - 

anyway, ill be around here from time to time, depending on how "warm" my welcome is really......


----------



## meade916

W8 a minute said:


> I'm not sure why everyone hates on the guy. For a simple, untrained hobbyist he does good work. I mean at least all his installs look finished. Some people's trunks look like yard sales. I can think of a dozen "professional" places in my area that do a lot worse.


thanks man!!


----------



## meade916

lust4sound said:


> God bless him, if his efforts are being rewarded, so be it. Like I said before, no one hating on him, well, maybe the one poster, can't win em all.
> 
> Have you read the comments on Utube from viewers of his videos?? Most of these people can't even type in English, some sort of New Fangled Ghetto Speak going on there. Just an indication of who is admiring him..
> 
> To each his own, I respect what he's doing.. Hell, it's getting him somewhere in life..


last quote before i take off....

most of the people cant speak english? i think most do but there are some that dont......thats what happens when you go world-wide. You get people that arent American that speak NO english and you get people that ARE but dont speak/type it very well. When you get 1.2 million video views per month, you will get all sorts of people from every walk of life. Unfortunately, on the comments i get, they wont all be up to your "standards".


----------



## chad

meade916 said:


> to those that THINK they know.....you dont. My hearing is as good as it ever has been. Now the last 2 indoor concerts i have gone too (Motley Crue and recently Down/Metallica) tore me a new ear-hole......


That's because the idiots behind the wheel are half deaf themselves. That was one reason I left the road and the sole reason I own kickass hearing protection. The "vocal presence" thing has been passed down thru generations of performance sound sluts, I tried my best to buck the system but I gave up for my hearing health and a new family. 

If you saw some of these EQ strips on these channels you'd **** bricks, I **** you not!

Chad


----------



## bigabe

meade916 said:


> i could multi-quote every single person here because i have an answer for everyone, including the guy above who mentioned my civic and had all the facts 100% wrong, but i just dont have time -



I could easily be confusing you for someone else there... I've seen a lot of cars over the past 15 years.

Sorry if I posted something incorrectly. 

Still, respect...


----------



## meade916

i appreciate the effort, dont get me wrong.....but none of this is true  seriously though thanks anyway! 




bigabe said:


> That was how Meade got started.... I wish he had pics and buildlogs on his old Civic when he was competing for DD. That thing did AMAZING things with just a single 15".
> 
> I also saw a first gen Alpine Type-R 10" (just one) in a box built by Meade hit 147.something in the trunk of a Saturn Coupe back in 2000....
> 
> I don't care who you are, that's impressive.


never competed for DD, Never had 15's in it (1 or multiple) always 18's.....i have indeed built a box for a single type R 10 before but it was never metered and i HIGHLY doubt it was doing a 147. Maybe a 137 LOL.


----------



## bigabe

The Type-R 10 was in a purple SC2 at a small show at Tunez 4 U in Grass Valley... about 2000 or so... I remember that like it was yesterday. I didn't believe the meter... but I believed my ears...

My roommate is gonna have his bubble burst here, he's a DD head a swore up and down that you competed for them. I think he might be your biggest fan... haha.

BTW - heard the GOT SPL truck the other day on I80... I think I was driving 80mph with my windows up and stereo cranked... my windows still shook when I drove by you...


----------



## meade916

you are probably thinking of John Nolte.....he had a loud ass Type R 12 - and it DID do a 147 on the old meter, not the new one. It was DAMN loud and DAMN deep 

oh and where at on I80 did u see me? i was indeed out on i80 a few times during my 4 day weekend and we were slappin it pretty hard a few times


----------



## tomtomjr

Will car audio kill your hearing? YES. I just turned 40, got out of the audio business at 28, and YES, I am about deaf to high notes. Mostly from the 140+dB without protection in my early 20's. You won't notice the hearing loss at first. Took about 8-10 years for me to really notice it. Huh seems to be a daily word. That is the main reason I can't have a SQ system. Couldn't tune it or hear it properly. Surround sound does nothing for me. Will Steve Meade go deaf? Give it a few more years. Bet he notices it then...


----------



## Luke352

SSaudio said:


> Now this is just pure hatred right here. Steve's work has inspired thousands of people, and have generated millions of youtube views, given him a invite to RF "top gun" training, of which he's the only amature ever invited to RF top gun, has a woofer named after him, the list goes on.
> 
> Obviously this is your opinion, just stating that the guy has accomplished alot for the world of car audio.


It's not hatred, it's the reaction of people like yourself I'm getting at, you worship him like he's some kind of god. Put it like this, if the projects weren't as big as they are his installs would gather no more than a that's nice work for a hobbyist type comments. The attraction to his work for 99% of his followers is purely because of the multitude of woofers and amps his installs normally feature.


----------



## Luke352

meade916 said:


> also thanks for pointing out that my skills are barely average....i already know this, thats why i dont work at a shop, i am in the commercial roofing business . BTW: have you seen any of my work? My personal vehicles dont usually get the same love that the ones i do for others will.....
> ......


Some people seem to think I'm hating which is far from the truth, I can appreciate the amount of time and effort that goes into the installs you do, what I don't get is the huge following, as you admit your not the be all and end all of installers, but someone who has solid skills and is willing to spend the time doing big installs. You would have to admit that if you weren't doing the massive installs you do, you probably wouldn't get half the following you do, which is what I'm getting at. I guess it comes down to what impresses you, and other then the size of your work there is nothign there that makes me go wow, whereas for most people the bigger it is the more it impresses them.


----------



## meade916

Luke352 said:


> Some people seem to think I'm hating which is far from the truth, I can appreciate the amount of time and effort that goes into the installs you do, what I don't get is the huge following, as you admit your not the be all and end all of installers, but someone who has solid skills and is willing to spend the time doing big installs. You would have to admit that if you weren't doing the massive installs you do, you probably wouldn't get half the following you do, which is what I'm getting at. I guess it comes down to what impresses you, and other then the size of your work there is nothign there that makes me go wow, whereas for most people the bigger it is the more it impresses them.


actually your wrong....i have done smaller installs, even just box builds and they seem to get the same attention. You saying "if i wasnt doing massive installs" is really bull5hit bro. These big installs are Icing on the cake. Ive been doing this for 23 years now and the last 7 things started to warm up a little - the last 2 being completely out of control. Im where im at for a reason. The difference? Older, wiser and BETTER tools. 

The bigger installs definitly help because its OBVIOUS thats what people like to see. I cant help people dont litterally line up outside someones car door to hear their 2 12's.....they want to hear the crazy ****.

I have smaller, really clean installs someone like you might like but more then likely didnt take the time to look. The navigator for example, is one of my favorite installs.....and its far from big. (pretty big for a girls car though)


----------



## meade916

tomtomjr said:


> Will car audio kill your hearing? YES. I just turned 40, got out of the audio business at 28, and YES, I am about deaf to high notes. Mostly from the 140+dB without protection in my early 20's. You won't notice the hearing loss at first. Took about 8-10 years for me to really notice it. Huh seems to be a daily word. That is the main reason I can't have a SQ system. Couldn't tune it or hear it properly. Surround sound does nothing for me. Will Steve Meade go deaf? Give it a few more years. Bet he notices it then...


sorry but the systems of 12 years ago are NOTHING like today......even the metering is way different. That 140db that hurt your ears 20 years ago is PROBABLY only a 130 by todays metering standards....and i dont know anyone that has hearing problems from a 130 or a 140. A 140 "A-weighted" will seriously hurt you...a 140 "C-Weighted" (low freq. bass) isnt NEARLY as bad. Maybe your screaming mids and highs at 120 did more damage then your subs....i know if i listen to metal at a higher then normal volume, it dont take but a song or two before my ears will ring a little after getting out. The bass in my ghetto rap music  at MUCH higher DB levels doesnt bother me. It bothers my liver and spleen and vision more then my ears really.


----------



## chad

meade916 said:


> sorry but the systems of 12 years ago are NOTHING like today......even the metering is way different. That 140db that hurt your ears 20 years ago is PROBABLY only a 130 by todays metering standards....and i dont know anyone that has hearing problems from a 130 or a 140. A 140 "A-weighted" will seriously hurt you...a 140 "C-Weighted" (low freq. bass) isnt NEARLY as bad. Maybe your screaming mids and highs at 120 did more damage then your subs....i know if i listen to metal at a higher then normal volume, it dont take but a song or two before my ears will ring a little after getting out. The bass in my ghetto rap music  at MUCH higher DB levels doesnt bother me. It bothers my liver and spleen and vision more then my ears really.


That's funny, I run A weighted to keep the "sound cops" happy, others run different weightings to bring the numbers up 

Pardon my ignorance to this, but, what has changed in the past years with measurement standards for SPL? And I'm not being a smartass, I really don't know.


----------



## meade916

the differnce is 8-10db and more accuracy. 2004, the new Term Lab sensors came out and almost everyone lost that much from their most consistant Audio Control scores. Also, with the old way of metering, one day you might do a 145, the next, on someone elses mic, you might do a 160. The new sensors, if you own one in New York and i own one in Cali, they should STILL read within a few tenths of each other.

put it this way, my tahoe has done mid 156 (dash) mid 157 (kick) on the new sensors.....the old mics i have done 163, even a 167. There was one kid on the net a few years ago talkin about he did a 180 with his 4 15's and audiobahn flame amps - new mics would have told a total different story, maybe a story of a 135.

thats the difference ^^^


----------



## meade916

chad said:


> That's funny, I run A weighted to keep the "sound cops" happy, others run different weightings to bring the numbers up
> .


we dont run different weightings "to bring the numbers up". When we compete we measure "sound pressure level", aka bass because thats just how we do it. Its not for any special reason (other then its more fun) its just two different things.....and most of us HAVE lots of mids and highs you just dont measure it, but hopefully it can keep up with the bass at least


----------



## chad

meade916 said:


> the differnce is 8-10db and more accuracy. 2004, the new Term Lab sensors came out and almost everyone lost that much from their most consistant Audio Control scores. Also, with the old way of metering, one day you might do a 145, the next, on someone elses mic, you might do a 160. The new sensors, if you own one in New York and i own one in Cali, they should STILL read within a few tenths of each other.
> 
> put it this way, my tahoe has done mid 156 (dash) mid 157 (kick) on the new sensors.....the old mics i have done 163, even a 167. There was one kid on the net a few years ago talkin about he did a 180 with his 4 15's and audiobahn flame amps - new mics would have told a total different story, maybe a story of a 135.
> 
> thats the difference ^^^


So we are basically looking at MUCH more accurate calibration and more advanced technology in the mic elements to handle the higher SPL? those AC mics never really impressed me in their accuracy, but then again it's designed for 1/3 octave measurement whereas most now are using vastly higher resolutions.



meade916 said:


> we dont run different weightings "to bring the numbers up". When we compete we measure "sound pressure level", aka bass because thats just how we do it. Its not for any special reason (other then its more fun) its just two different things.....and most of us HAVE lots of mids and highs you just dont measure it, but hopefully it can keep up with the bass at least



I was not implying that you use it go get the numbers up more so as I use A weighted to keep the numbers down when mixing live 

For example I can be sitting at a cool 94-100 DbA and be at a comfortable level for the crowd for solid a rock show. BUT if I flip to c weighted said numbers will be much higher and people start tapping my shoulder, because they are fearing numbers and not listening. 

In other words I spec a rig to perform c weighted, during the show I measure A weighted to keep me out of trouble 


Chad


----------



## meade916

chad said:


> So we are basically looking at MUCH more accurate calibration and more advanced technology in the mic elements to handle the higher SPL? those AC mics never really impressed me in their accuracy, but then again it's designed for 1/3 octave measurement whereas most now are using vastly higher resolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not implying that you use it go get the numbers up more so as I use A weighted to keep the numbers down when mixing live
> 
> For example I can be sitting at a cool 94-100 DbA and be at a comfortable level for the crowd for solid a rock show. BUT if I flip to c weighted said numbers will be much higher and people start tapping my shoulder, because they are fearing numbers and not listening.
> 
> In other words I spec a rig to perform c weighted, during the show I measure A weighted to keep me out of trouble
> 
> 
> Chad



oh ok gotcha!! Makes perfect sense! Now that we have gone thru this, does it make sense to anyone else why my subs dont hurt me as bad as my mids/highs? Oh the pressure can be felt and people will get out as fast as they can sometimes, but i dont think the damage is as bad as you think when it comes to bass frequencies. 

Chad: i know you speaketh the truth, i learned about A weight and C weight from a friend who is a sound guy at concerts just like you. He is the front of house engineer for a few well known bands  After he explained, it started making sense why his 125 hurts way more then my 158. I couldnt explain why that was before -


----------



## chad

meade916 said:


> oh ok gotcha!! Makes perfect sense! Now that we have gone thru this, does it make sense to anyone else why my subs dont hurt me as bad as my mids/highs? Oh the pressure can be felt and people will get out as fast as they can sometimes, but i dont think the damage is as bad as you think when it comes to bass frequencies.
> 
> Chad: i know you speaketh the truth, i learned about A weight and C weight from a friend who is a sound guy at concerts just like you. He is the front of house engineer for a few well known bands  After he explained, it started making sense why his 125 hurts way more then my 158. I couldnt explain why that was before -



100dB can turn to 120+ at the flip of a switch 

As I stated earlier, the lower frequencies CAN cause damage to the tympanic Membrane and the bones that connect to the the cochlea, the bones basically become arthritic and the "eardrum" can "callous" over time. Both instances can limit low level hearing full spectrum or cause the membrane to not respond as well to higher frequencies. These things take time though, much more so than "full range kill" that affects the cochlea and cillia themselves. 

The only issue is that the mechanical damage occurs without the signs of tinnitus so you don't really know it's coming on, fortunately it does not shoot holes in your frequency response as bad but rather a gentle taper of the high end or less sensitivity.

Live guys don't experience this as much due to the lack of proximity of the low end devices, we just go flat out deaf on the top end with holes punched sporadically here and there in the FR :blush:


----------



## db-r

What's up Steve!

People hate on you when they are jealous... I know you know what I mean and you don't take it the wrong way either. I like it when people hate on me! Makes me feel more special! LOL!

Would be a good idea to protect your hearing though... But I know what everyone means by the A-weight and C-Weighted measurements.... The high frequency, high volume will hurt your hearing faster, but low freq over time will still do damage, the real question is "how much exposure" does it really take to do the damage.... What is the relation between exposure time vs exposure quantity (i.e. 160 db for 5 mins vs 150 db for 10 mins...) This chad guy sounds really smart and he could do an experiment.

Peace!


----------



## bigabe

meade916 said:


> you are probably thinking of John Nolte.....he had a loud ass Type R 12 - and it DID do a 147 on the old meter, not the new one. It was DAMN loud and DAMN deep
> 
> oh and where at on I80 did u see me? i was indeed out on i80 a few times during my 4 day weekend and we were slappin it pretty hard a few times


Could've been a 12" easily... I never caught the dude's name. I just remember how loud it was.

I saw you on I80 just before Madison... we were going east. I think it was a Saturday...


----------



## meade916

bigabe said:


> Could've been a 12" easily... I never caught the dude's name. I just remember how loud it was.
> 
> I saw you on I80 just before Madison... we were going east. I think it was a Saturday...


yup that was probably me, those would be my whereabouts


----------



## 60ndown

i dont get it?

a dbs a db innit?

what does how much it weighs have to do wit anythin?


----------



## lust4sound

meade916 said:


> last quote before i take off....
> 
> most of the people cant speak english? i think most do but there are some that dont......thats what happens when you go world-wide. You get people that arent American that speak NO english and you get people that ARE but dont speak/type it very well. When you get 1.2 million video views per month, you will get all sorts of people from every walk of life. Unfortunately, on the comments i get, they wont all be up to your "standards".


Steve, welcome to the conversation about... YOU..

I'm not "back pedaling" because you're here now, but I will say this, I'm not one of the haters. That comment about people not speaking English wasn't a stab at you..

I've never seen your work up close and personal but you're obviously doing something right. Again, never took a shot at you or your install skills.

I did however generate talk of you on an SQ forum, I think props are in order.. 

Anyway, I said it before, I'll say it again.. I respect what you're doing, just put some friggin ear plugs in your ears, for the love of God!!

Listen to Chad on this one, the ***** is an Einstein round here.. This thread may have just saved the future of your hearing.. You and all the other Basshead Extremophiles out there, (if ya'll just heed the warnings) 

Whaaa? What he say?? I can't hear him..


----------



## capnxtreme

turn the music up in my left headphone


----------



## sundownz

capnxtreme said:


> turn the music up in my left headphone


LoL 

---

I don't know how Steve does it... I put in ear plugs over 140 dB on bass. They make fun of me at SPL shows


----------



## Megalomaniac

sundownz said:


> LoL
> 
> ---
> 
> I don't know how Steve does it... I put in ear plugs over 140 dB on bass. They make fun of me at SPL shows


Im pretty much the same. My ears get real uncomfortable after 141 db. I noticed that particular number after a few shows. Im not much of a basshead, but every once in a while I enjoy listening to an spl car/truck just for the thrill of the impact on your chest


----------



## bigabe

I just wanna know what Sacramento area shows that absofuckinglutely insane Escalade will be at... I really want to hear that thing.


----------



## lust4sound

bigabe said:


> I just wanna know what Sacramento area shows that absofuckinglutely insane Escalade will be at... I really want to hear that thing.


No doubts there, as far as SPL goes, to the best of my knowledge, that thing is at the top of the heap. It is insane. THATS WHY I'M SAYIN ***** SHOULD WEAR EARPLUGS!!!

A friend of mine said he sat in a Kicker truck at a stunt show in FL a few years ago. Said that when the truck hit a "Brown Note" as they called it, he "Sharted" that is to say, he **** his pants... Any truth to a claim like that when in one of these SPL monsters?? I wasn't there, can't say for sure.


----------



## lust4sound

Moved to another section, thread entitled "Noob needs help with Big Current Draw.."


----------



## chad

lust4sound said:


> Question for the Bassheads in here..



That's going WAY OT for the thread, I will move it to a new thread under the SPL section if you would like, what do you want it called? Or you can do it.

Chad


----------



## Ed Lester

lust4sound said:


> No doubts there, as far as SPL goes, to the best of my knowledge, that thing is at the top of the heap. It is insane. THATS WHY I'M SAYIN ***** SHOULD WEAR EARPLUGS!!!
> 
> A friend of mine said he sat in a Kicker truck at a stunt show in FL a few years ago. Said that when the truck hit a "Brown Note" as they called it, he "Sharted" that is to say, he **** his pants... Any truth to a claim like that when in one of these SPL monsters?? I wasn't there, can't say for sure.



The average human rectal resonance is 7 hz. Its pretty hard to believe that any setup can play such a low note at a high enough level to cause such an effect.

The average clitoral resonance is 33 hz. Much more likely to hit that spot. I have done it many times myself. especially to my friend's ex


----------



## DaleCarter

I don't believe there is such a thing as a "Brown" note. If there were, at the last Akon show I worked, the entire front three rows would have a major problem. As a FOH guy, I have often wished there was a magic brown note 

Sounds like a topic for Mythbusters to me.


----------



## chad

Ed Lester said:


> The average clitoral resonance is 33 hz. Much more likely to hit that spot. I have done it many times myself. especially to my friend's ex





DaleCarter said:


> Sounds like a topic for Mythbusters to me.


Mythbusters tried it and failed, 'Ol johnny Meyer was there with a ****load of 700HP's

As for clitoral resonance, I have found that large amounts of information in that region can and will make women feel "uncomfortable" in public situations. I try to avoid going that low live for extended periods.


----------



## lust4sound

DaleCarter said:


> I don't believe there is such a thing as a "Brown" note. If there were, at the last Akon show I worked, the entire front three rows would have a major problem. As a FOH guy, I have often wished there was a magic brown note
> 
> Sounds like a topic for Mythbusters to me.


LMAO!


----------



## lust4sound

chad said:


> Mythbusters tried it and failed, 'Ol johnny Meyer was there with a ****load of 700HP's
> 
> As for clitoral resonance, I have found that large amounts of information in that region can and will make women feel "uncomfortable" in public situations. I try to avoid going that low live for extended periods.


Lmao!!


----------



## bigabe

I ran the Brown Note thing by a few of my professors back in college... they all basically told me that there is a resonance frequency to your sphincter, and you can make yourself **** your pants, but the SPL levels needed to achieve said ****ty outcome would be so great that the fact that you just **** your pants would be the least of your worries.


I'm paraphrasing of course...


----------



## lust4sound

bigabe said:


> I ran the Brown Note thing by a few of my professors back in college... they all basically told me that there is a resonance frequency to your sphincter, and you can make yourself **** your pants, but the SPL levels needed to achieve said ****ty outcome would be so great that the fact that you just **** your pants would be the least of your worries.
> 
> 
> I'm paraphrasing of course...


LMAO!! 

The one dude on here suggested Mythbusters, I think he's dead on!! This one for Mythbusters, who is going to submit the idea??

I'll do it if no one else does, I'm dead serious, would be awesome to get them to do a segment on SPL..

Any Myths on SQ? (Besides the ones about certain people on here having trophy winning systems in their cars.. )

If we could get them to do a whole segment on SPL and SQ, that would be awesome.. Yes/No?


----------



## lust4sound

chad said:


> Mythbusters tried it and failed, 'Ol johnny Meyer was there with a ****load of 700HP's
> 
> As for clitoral resonance, I have found that large amounts of information in that region can and will make women feel "uncomfortable" in public situations. I try to avoid going that low live for extended periods.


Extended "Periods??" No pun intended of course.. CHAD YOU ****IN KILL ME DUDE!!

Seriously, they tried this on Mythbusters already? Seems that my Ferret minded oversight is at it again.. 

Please disregard my previous post, the one just above this one.. .. 

Chad, I need some of your expertise regarding Pro Sound. I need to bring the thunder dude, can you help me?? I am a Bass Player, 5 string, looking to put together the "Rig From Hell"

Need pointers on solid, fast, detailed low end re-enforcement, B string, down in the 31HZ range, need suggestions on drivers, processing and amplification for custom cabinets and rig to get that "Low B Thump" dead on balls accurate..

Can ya help a fella out?? You'd be like the great "Moses" himself, what with him parting the Ocean for the Jews and **** like that..


----------



## chad

lust4sound said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> The one dude on here suggested Mythbusters, I think he's dead on!! This one for Mythbusters, who is going to submit the idea??
> 
> I'll do it if no one else does, I'm dead serious, would be awesome to get them to do a segment on SPL..
> 
> Any Myths on SQ? (Besides the ones about certain people on here having trophy winning systems in their cars.. )
> 
> If we could get them to do a whole segment on SPL and SQ, that would be awesome.. Yes/No?


You were too busy laughing your ass off to realize that I stated that the experiment has been performed... With Meyer 700HP subwoofers, a literal room of them

Season 3 Episode 38


----------



## bigabe

The Live Sound Venue at my school had a Meyer 5.1 rig that included some 700HPs.... I've never worked with a better sounding system in my life.... FOH was a Crest V12.... that wasn't the greatest thing in the world... but simplicity is nice.


We had lots of fun running the ultra low 7-20Hz stuff through those subs. Never felt the starfish tingle though.


----------



## chad

Meyers do sound great,if oyu have the coin


----------



## lust4sound

bigabe said:


> The Live Sound Venue at my school had a Meyer 5.1 rig that included some 700HPs.... I've never worked with a better sounding system in my life.... FOH was a Crest V12.... that wasn't the greatest thing in the world... but simplicity is nice.
> 
> 
> We had lots of fun running the ultra low 7-20Hz stuff through those subs. Never felt the starfish tingle though.


The Starfish..  Thats Classic, just added that to my list of nouns.. (That is still considered a noun in this case Yes/No?)

Chad, yes I was too busy laughing.. Gotta check out that Mythbusters episode..


----------



## guitarsail

Ah yes the brown note via some meyers cabs...you know chad...all my corporate av giggage...all we have is Meyer cabs...albeit the smaller ones...but none the less...the sound quality of those cabinets is amazing...I sitll think they need to try the brown note on mythbusters with the EAW folded horn cabs that are specd at 136db at 20something on hz. But since they are in Johns territory and his buddy and all...more 700HP's are needed!


----------



## chad

I don't know if the KF940's would do as well near field,in fact Meyer plugged the vents on the 700HP's to get them to dig lower 

Servodrive would be another viable company to use to try to utilize this effect, as would Bassmaxx.


----------



## guitarsail

chad said:


> I don't know if the KF940's would do as well near field,in fact Meyer plugged the vents on the 700HP's to get them to dig lower
> 
> Servodrive would be another viable company to use to try to utilize this effect, as would Bassmaxx.


There ya go the 940's were the one's I was trying to remember...Bad End also claims some pretty crazy sub 20hz cabs...thats the problem is being so close to the cabs the waves can't even form. That was such a great episode....Hmm Servodrive cabs


----------



## chad

Bagend goes low but not loud, they use the assisted cab design and use the ELF system which is basically an EQ rise to compensate for running them in a compromised cab design. Live, I don't like them, they take a metric assload of power to get to sound good and I Still put a HPF filter on them at about 30 to keep the stress off the distro, which is more than a properly efficient subwoofer system. Cool concept, works great int he home and studio, sucks for high level playback/reinforcement.


----------



## guitarsail

chad said:


> Bagend goes low but not loud, they use the assisted cab design and use the ELF system which is basically an EQ rise to compensate for running them in a compromised cab design. Live, I don't like them, they take a metric assload of power to get to sound good and I Still put a HPF filter on them at about 30 to keep the stress off the distro, which is more than a properly efficient subwoofer system. Cool concept, works great int he home and studio, sucks for high level playback/reinforcement.


Hahaha Thats why I said claimed...Hell I highpass Meyer 650P's to help "clean em up" some.


----------



## chad

guitarsail said:


> Hahaha Thats why I said claimed...Hell I highpass Meyer 650P's to help "clean em up" some.


Honestly, I pretty much high-pass EVERYTHING I use or have used between 30 and 40 cycles. No sense in even trying


----------



## guitarsail

chad said:


> Honestly, I pretty much high-pass EVERYTHING I use or have used between 30 and 40 cycles. No sense in even trying


Yeah...its amazing what that extra 10 20hz does to free up power from amps in live sound..


----------



## lust4sound

You guys have the knowledge that I need to get my Bass guitar rig where I want it to be..

Having problems getting my low B string to "Thump" rather than "Fart.."

Any thoughts on driver selection for bottom end reinforcement (31HZ to 100HZ) for Bi-amped bass guitar rig? Portability is a big consideration..

Would I be better off using smaller drivers in multiples EG: 4) 10's with Neo Mag motors VS a single 18" for 31HZ to 100HZ? 

As it stands, anything store bought that I've tried to date has too much rolloff below 40HZ. Could it be lack of power? 300 x 2 watts available from a Trace Elliot amp.

Right now I run a Genz Benz 6 x 10" full range, paired with a pair of Cerwin Vega V-33 PA cabinets, also run full range with the horns and tweets disabled. This gives me 6 10's @ 300 watts RMS and a pair of 18" drivers in 2 vented cabs showing the amp a 4 ohm load @ 300 watts RMS.

I think I may need a buttload more power to clean it up no?

Mids and highs sound incredible but when I get down intot he B string, rumbling muddy farting occurs.. Lack of power, wrong cabinets for my application or both?

BTW, the Trace Elliot has a 13 band EQ and a usable frequency down to 31.5HZ,especially designed for 5 string bass players.. (Graphic EQ slider labeled 31.5HZ) 

The room is full of bass but down low it's a big muddy mess.. Would like to get it to hit tight and fast, razor sharp attack all through the frequency range..

Pro Audio/Sound Reinforcement specialists that you guys are, I was hoping for some input..

Chad, never answered my PM, so I figured I'd post the question here..


----------



## chad

I got your PM but I'm down with the sickness with no voice  I'll give you a ring when I'm up to snuff


----------



## guitarsail

Chad whats your excuse for my PM...doesn't involve any speaking

And lust...I'd recomend leaving the monster bass rigs at home and let me control stage volume

But IMHO freq. that low (aka 31.5hz ) they don't really have a sharp attack..They can be very clean for sure..but the snap and attack are usally from the higher freq's and harmonics. For example...the sharp nice attack and snap on a kickdrum actually comes from the 110hz area..much higher than you'd expect...if your mids (hi bass in this case) top 3 strings or so are sounding good, odds are, you just need to get the bottom end cleaned up. Possibly more power to the 18's to clean them up but alot depends on those cabinets design.


----------



## lust4sound

You guys have the knowledge that I need to get my Bass guitar rig where I want it to be..

Having problems getting my low B string to "Thump" rather than "Fart.."

Pro Audio/Sound Reinforcement specialists that you guys are, I was hoping for some input..

Chad, never answered my PM, so I figured I'd post the question here.. If you guys can help out, I have a buttload of questions that I will post..

Waddaya say?


----------



## guitarsail

Um...kinda thought I had started to help there


----------



## lust4sound

guitarsail said:


> Um...kinda thought I had started to help there


Thanks guitars, that was an error on my part, accidentally posted the same thing twice..

I read your reply, I totally agree with what you wrote.

I mentioned snap, yes, I have incredible snap right now, but as I mentioned and you replied, my bottom end is messy. No pun intended.

Do you think it a good idea to run an active XO through my effects loop?

The reason I ask is because the internal XO is quite limited. As I stated above, when I hit the Biamp switch on the head, it automatically does one of 2 things, depending on what position the switch next to it is in.

A) If I hit Biamp with the secondary switch in the A position, it crosses over internally the 2 amps that are on board. In this mode, channel A gets a fixed 250HZ and down @ 300 watts for bottom end. Channel B top end power gets cut in half to a mere 150 watts, and is variable from 250HZ and up.
B) If I hit Biamp with secondary switch in B position, it dedicates both onboard amps to 250HZ and down, both channels deliver the full paylaod of 300 watts x 2 then sends a variable signal to the Pre out for adding a top end external amp.

Not very flexible.

If I throw an active XO in the effects loop, both internal amps can be made to function as high pass or low pass, whichever I decide, (both channels would also operate at their full 300 watts x 2) 

I figured that 600 watts on tap, would make for an ideally excess amount of power for top end, would give plenty of power to spare for the much needed headroom which is perfect for instrumental use.(bass guitar being peaky, dynamic, demanding of plenty of reserve power to avoid clipping) 

I could then go out from the external XO to an additional power amp, something in the order of 1000 watts or more for serious bottom end duty (again, no pun intended)

I know the effects loop will allow the use of an external XO because when I plug a 1/4" mono plug into one side of it, my signal gets cut off, the sound gets cut off, which I think means that the signal between preamp and power amp passes through there in its entirety, gets interrupted looking for somewhere to go ( I'm talking about the effects loop)

My only question is, would adding XO to effects loop cause any anomalies in SQ, meaning, would an XO overload or clip the signal, color or affect it in a negative way, would it introduce noise, hum distortion or static? I know impedances must match and stuff like that. Would an XO be a mismatch for the type of signal passing through the effects loop? OR, is this common practice, totally doable? Is it something done by people in my situation wanting more out of their systems?

I love the Trace Elliot sound, just wish the internal amps and XO were for my needs, up to snuff ..

BTW, I would love it if I could leave the arena sound up to you, would mean that I made it somewhere as a musician (playing large, live venues)

I'm not trying to be louder than the PA system, I just want a rock solid sound from B string up that is tight, thumping, ballsy and everything nice.. This for rehearsal and smaller venues where the PA is not up to snuff, I want to be able to fill the room with my good vibes..

Anything from the A string up is killer, I get a punchy, crunchy, ballsy growl , signature Trace Elliot punch combined with the signature Warwick/Bartolini Growl, the Warwick sound, it's evil. Now if I could get the cellar deep reinforcement to be as sick as my mids and highs, do away with the farting, I'd be God of Thunder....

Question (Next subject)

For serious cellar deep extension, are large drivers the way to go, or can I use smaller drivers in multiples for a cleaner, tighter response, well defined sound down into the low 30's? I figure if I could distribute the heavy workload across multiple drivers, (31 to 100HZ) might make for a more defined sound. Are there 10's or 12's out there that are designed to dig cellar deep when used in multiples? 8) 10"s on the bottom, 4 10"s up top with smaller HF dome type 6.6's to take some of the load of the 10's in the high pass cabs? Or 2 good 18's bottom, 4 10's up top. What about good 8"s up top, or a combination of all above mentioned?

Portability is also a key factor. Need multiple cabs that I could haul alone with the use of a hand truck.. Not to hard to lift and stack..

Talk to me!!

Chad, you get the Boogy? BTW, see what I meant about it seeming more complex than it has to be? In type, this looks like a full on text book. Spoken over the phone, we could cover this in 5 minutes.. Whereas it took me forever to type this..

Fell better my man..

Appreciate you both, TTYL.


----------



## FG79

Jhemi80 said:


> Don't hate the Player, hate the game. Maybe you should make this a private password protected thread, "For Haters only." Then you can swing the jealous stick at the Steve Meade pinata all you want.
> 
> Wishing misfortune on others is unethical and shallow. Threads like this one are a waste of this websites bandwidth and should be deleted.
> 
> Ok I'm done, plz continue with your **** talking, it obviously makes you feel better about yourself(selves).


"Then you can swing the jealous stick at the Steve Meade pinata all you want."

HAHAH, I like that...nice!

But yeah, let's not wish bad on others.


----------



## lust4sound

FG79 said:


> "Then you can swing the jealous stick at the Steve Meade pinata all you want."
> 
> HAHAH, I like that...nice!
> 
> But yeah, let's not wish bad on others.


Steves got some serious Fanboys out there!! I bet that guy would _slap me_ if he could for posting this.. 

No ones wishing bad on anyone. Just a way of pointing out that dude (or anyone doing things with constant exposure to serious DB's) should plug his/her ears.. Thats all..


----------



## -Rob-

Having just recently found steve meade, i'd have to say im liking what he does. He's not affiliated with any one shop or one company (although he does love FI and is loyal to them), he does this stuff in his free time, and he has the financial ability to take his hobby to an extreme while making some money off it.
However I never believed it was a good idea to sit in a vehicle that did anything over 150. Even if the low notes do not effect hearing that much, you can clearly see it effects people's hearing as the videos show them diving out of his truck (LOL).

One question - I am wondering what is the "button" he presses that increases the volume so much? Was thinking it had something to do with increasing the voltage to 15.3 but not sure. Thanks!


----------



## vellocet

MythBusters (2005 season) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Being on my computer instead of my phone is rather nice. Any given day but sunday I'm at work on my phone.


----------



## -Rob-

vellocet said:


> MythBusters (2005 season) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Being on my computer instead of my phone is rather nice. Any given day but sunday I'm at work on my phone.


mythbusters, ok great...
so anyways we really havent proven that steve meade will ever go deaf due to his loud system. i once thought that no systems that could push over 155+ should ever be occupied but steve has proven this as incorrect. its good for him but at the same time it cannot be good for you. he has spent a lot of $ on the setup and he's lucky to be a great salesman and shamless self promotor so he doesn't have to worry about the cost that much.

comments?


----------



## Fish Chris

Few things here that I want to express.

First off, my personal feelings about Steve Meade;

Respect ! Tons of it ! The guy is GREAT at what he does. Then of course, having been a far-left, whacko, extremist myself, all of my life, how could I not like a fellow extremist ???  
Hat's off to the guy..... and I'm hoping I'll be able to get a demo in his Tahoe, or Chickens Caddy one of these days, and to shake the guys hand.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now, am I, or do I aspire to be, a hard-core SPL guy ? No. But am I, or do I aspire to be a super-SQ guy ? Also, no.

I'm kind of an in-betweener I guess. I'd describe myself as very much of an SQL guy. 

My system doesn't have to be as loud as Steve M's, but I do want it loud. And it doesn't have to have the SQ of a Nationals winner... But I do want it very clean, full, and balanced (well, sort of balanced.... but I still like that big boost down deep ;-)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
On hearing loss, I'm not even going to get into what I think will make the next guy go deaf.

I can only relate my own personal experience.
Way back, starting about 20 years ago, and for a period which lasted about 7 years, I had a really extensive "blow through" system in a Chevy S10. I only had two 12"s.... but then, two 8"s, and mids and highs wrapped all the way around the cab, and about 1000 watts pushing it all. 
Don't even know what it produced in DB's, but because of all the mids and highs, it was LOUD in the frequencies that really sound LOUD ! 

So, my parents kept telling me I was going to go def, and I was always like.... Yea... yea.... whatever. 
So one time my Mom finds this thing in the paper for a free hearing test, and suggests I should go check it out.
I was thinking, okay, just to show you my hearing is fine, I'll go do it.

The Dr. puts me in this sound proof booth, and puts the head phones on me.

He plays the first tone. Easy. He plays the next quieter tone. Still easy. He gets all the way down to the faintest sound at this higher frequency, and still, I could hear it. He goes through this with several different frequencies, and I was equal, if not slightly better than the average, 25 year old.

Then (and this is the kicker) he adds the first, very small increment of back ground noise...... and everything just went to **** ! In fact, the test didn't take long after that, because I could hardly hear the loudest tones over even moderate back ground noise ! Yikes !

So the Dr. comes and gets me, and tells me, "Okay, here's the deal. You've been frequently exposed to loud sounds, haven't you" ? "Let me guess.... You either work in a refinery.... You shoot guns a lot.... Or you have a high powered stereo system".... Uhhhhh well yea... the latter.

So he goes on to tell me, You have substantial "nerve defness".... I think he said 30% left, and 20% right. Then he tells me, this is NOT the type of defness where the little hairs in your inner ear are broken or damaged. Those are fine. This is the type of defness where the nerves that are attached to those hairs are basically wore out, from overload, and furthermore this is the type of defness which no hearing aid in the world is going to help. It's not that "I can't hear sound".... "It's that I can't distinguish one sound from the next".

Here I am 15 years later (after not having a slamming system for all this time) and my nerve defness has not gotten 2% better ! If anything, it's gotten 10% worse. At work (with all the back ground noise) I'm am constantly saying, "Excuse me" ? "Say again" ? "Huh" ? "What" ?

So, maybe you guys won't be affected the way I was. Also, maybe guys like Steve Meade are actually safer, than dum-basses like myself, who want loud mid-bass, mid-range, and treble too ! 

Anyway, that's my story.
Peace,
Fish


----------



## Mass Car Audio

I dont think steve's going deaf anytime soon. I know a few people that have been in the car audio competition scene for over 15 years and they can hear fine still.


----------



## hydenbrain

When a train goes through a tunnel and it gets dark, you don't throw away the ticket and jump off. You sit still and trust the engineer. 

 Pool Cover


----------



## shadowfactory

hydenbrain said:


> When a train goes through a tunnel and it gets dark, you don't throw away the ticket and jump off. You sit still and trust the engineer.
> 
> Pool Cover


Well you win the award for strangest first post ever, congrats!
BTW, your linky no worky.


----------



## lust4sound

Fish Chris said:


> Few things here that I want to express.
> 
> First off, my personal feelings about Steve Meade;
> 
> Respect ! Tons of it ! The guy is GREAT at what he does. Then of course, having been a far-left, whacko, extremist myself, all of my life, how could I not like a fellow extremist ???
> Hat's off to the guy..... and I'm hoping I'll be able to get a demo in his Tahoe, or Chickens Caddy one of these days, and to shake the guys hand.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now, am I, or do I aspire to be, a hard-core SPL guy ? No. But am I, or do I aspire to be a super-SQ guy ? Also, no.
> 
> I'm kind of an in-betweener I guess. I'd describe myself as very much of an SQL guy.
> 
> My system doesn't have to be as loud as Steve M's, but I do want it loud. And it doesn't have to have the SQ of a Nationals winner... But I do want it very clean, full, and balanced (well, sort of balanced.... but I still like that big boost down deep ;-)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> On hearing loss, I'm not even going to get into what I think will make the next guy go deaf.
> 
> I can only relate my own personal experience.
> Way back, starting about 20 years ago, and for a period which lasted about 7 years, I had a really extensive "blow through" system in a Chevy S10. I only had two 12"s.... but then, two 8"s, and mids and highs wrapped all the way around the cab, and about 1000 watts pushing it all.
> Don't even know what it produced in DB's, but because of all the mids and highs, it was LOUD in the frequencies that really sound LOUD !
> 
> So, my parents kept telling me I was going to go def, and I was always like.... Yea... yea.... whatever.
> So one time my Mom finds this thing in the paper for a free hearing test, and suggests I should go check it out.
> I was thinking, okay, just to show you my hearing is fine, I'll go do it.
> 
> The Dr. puts me in this sound proof booth, and puts the head phones on me.
> 
> He plays the first tone. Easy. He plays the next quieter tone. Still easy. He gets all the way down to the faintest sound at this higher frequency, and still, I could hear it. He goes through this with several different frequencies, and I was equal, if not slightly better than the average, 25 year old.
> 
> Then (and this is the kicker) he adds the first, very small increment of back ground noise...... and everything just went to **** ! In fact, the test didn't take long after that, because I could hardly hear the loudest tones over even moderate back ground noise ! Yikes !
> 
> So the Dr. comes and gets me, and tells me, "Okay, here's the deal. You've been frequently exposed to loud sounds, haven't you" ? "Let me guess.... You either work in a refinery.... You shoot guns a lot.... Or you have a high powered stereo system".... Uhhhhh well yea... the latter.
> 
> So he goes on to tell me, You have substantial "nerve defness".... I think he said 30% left, and 20% right. Then he tells me, this is NOT the type of defness where the little hairs in your inner ear are broken or damaged. Those are fine. This is the type of defness where the nerves that are attached to those hairs are basically wore out, from overload, and furthermore this is the type of defness which no hearing aid in the world is going to help. It's not that "I can't hear sound".... "It's that I can't distinguish one sound from the next".
> 
> Here I am 15 years later (after not having a slamming system for all this time) and my nerve defness has not gotten 2% better ! If anything, it's gotten 10% worse. At work (with all the back ground noise) I'm am constantly saying, "Excuse me" ? "Say again" ? "Huh" ? "What" ?
> 
> So, maybe you guys won't be affected the way I was. Also, maybe guys like Steve Meade are actually safer, than dum-basses like myself, who want loud mid-bass, mid-range, and treble too !
> 
> Anyway, that's my story.
> Peace,
> Fish


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I like it loud and I like clean and I like it with imaging. I now have it all.. I also have hearing damage. I don't know to what extent my hearing is damaged but it is.. My problems started with the first ever, followed by the years of, playing in Metal Bands.. no hearing protection..

BTW, this thread was started as a joke. I don't wish the guy any harm, I actually suggested that he wear earplugs.. I respect what he does. I don't see the reason, but I do respect it nonetheless. To each his own. There is obviously a legitimate, solid market for serious SPL products, people like Steve are at the top of the game..

People will argue the point till hell freezes over. But the bottom line is, there are several credible sources that will unanimously agree to the fact that that type of SPL, regardless of frequency CAN most definitely cause permanent hearing damage. Ask any professional in the field. Any doctor will tell you that this dude and others like him are deafening themselves.. period..


----------

